# Uno the supermodel



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got his new tag today from Pet ID Tags and Dog Tags for Dogs - Choose One or Create Your Own | Dog Tag Art
Its hard to see, but it has a picture of a dog with an eyepatch and says 'co-pirate' on it. 

I think he looks rather dashing if I may say so myself


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

He's a very beautiful dog.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

He really is handsome!
I love his color and his bright eyes.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

He DOES look dashing! Of course, Uno would look dashing even if he was covered in mud or something.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Very handsome!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I love him  So handsome!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks 

The reason he looks so intense is that I said " whos there?" before snapping the shot, so he would pay attention, I couldnt do it with a treat, but that always gets his attention.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

i love his coat. what breed is he??


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks, hes a blue weimy


----------

